# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Keskustan metroliikenteessä on katkos heinäkuussa

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta... Heinäkuussa vanha metrorata puretaan Kalasataman kohdalla ja uusi ratasilta siirretään paikoilleen. Siirtotyön ajaksi metroliikenne joudutaan katkaisemaan.


Tämäpä mielenkiintoista. Kun kalasatamaa kaavoitettiin, metroradan ympärille tuli rakennus, jossa terveysksekus ja muita palveluita tulee suunnilleen Englantilaiskallion kohdalle ja siitä itään. Kaikkiaan nykyinen metroasema on kaavan näkökulmasta väärässä paikassa, eli liian lännessä. Esitin lautakunnassa, että asema eli junien pysähtymiskohta siirretään tulevien palveluiden kohdalle, kun kerran aseman laituritasossa jatkuu kävelytaso joka tapauksessa. Että ei kiusata ihmisiä sillä, että junat pysähtyvät 100200 metriä sivuun siitä, mihin kaikki ovat menossa.

Ei käynyt, oli vastaus. Kuulemma sen vuoksi, että on niin kallista, koska Englantilaiskallion kohdalla on puolenvaihtovaihteet ja sellaisten kohdalla ei voi olla asemaa. Vaihteiden siirtäminen ei ole muka mahdollista.

Vastaus oli minusta jokseenkin uskomaton. Puhutaan kymmenien miljoonien rakennushankkeista Kalasataman alueella ja siihen nähden muutaman vaihteen siirtäminen on muka liian kallista. Autoilijoiden kohdalla lasketaan sekunnin osia joilla perustellaan kymmenien tai satojen miljoonien ristyksiä ja siltoja, metromatkustajien turhalla kävelyttämisellä ei ole mitään arvoa.

Ja entäs nyt. Koko touhu puretaan ja rakennetaan uudelleen. Jos saan olettaa loogisesti miten metron kanssa tässä kaupungissa toimitaan, puolenvaihtoristikko nostetaan pois ja pannaan takaisin samaan paikkaan ja junat pysäytetään edelleen väärään kohtaan. Koska on niin kallista siirtää puolenvaihtovaihteet.

Miten kaikki on niin vaikeata?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Kesällä näkee myös jollain tasolla, onko ≤1982-tyyppinen "bussiralli" keskustaan enemmän itästadilaisten mieleen kuin vaihto metroon, vai mitä Antero?  :Wink: 

Minua eniten mietityttää yhteydet Ruoholahden ja keskustan välillä. Joko kiskot ovat siinä kunnossa, että Salmisaaresta pääsee raitiokiskoja pitkin suoraan keskustaan?

----------


## hylje

Ruoholahdesta pääsee Kamppiin Länsiväylältä sekä Hämeentielle 65A/66A:lla. Eiköhän onnistu.

----------


## ultrix

> Ruoholahdesta pääsee Kamppiin Länsiväylältä sekä Hämeentielle 65A/66A:lla. Eiköhän onnistu.


Löytääkö Ruoholahdesta itään kulkeva matkustajisto jotain bussilinjoja? Epäilen vahvasti, viikon katkoksen ajaksi voisi ajaa "M-raitiolinjaa" Hakaniemestä Ruoholahteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Löytääkö Ruoholahdesta itään kulkeva matkustajisto jotain bussilinjoja? Epäilen vahvasti, viikon katkoksen ajaksi voisi ajaa "M-raitiolinjaa" Hakaniemestä Ruoholahteen.


Tai Paavalin kirkolta Salmisaareen. Vaunuja olisi kesäkaudella vapaana, kuljettajia sen sijaan tuskin olisi, kun kesälomat pyörivät. Heinäkuussa Ruoholahdenkadun rata voi hyvinkin olla liikennekelpoinen, riippuu Hietsun sähkönsyöttöaseman korjausaikataulusta.

Larun-busseihin metromatkustajat tuskin löytävät, ja hyvä niin. Eihän sinne muita mahtuisi kyytiin ollenkaan. Tuo merkinnee tungosta kutoseen ja seiskaan. Mahtaakohan niille olla luvassa lisävuoroja?

Mutta miksi metro ei aja Ruoholahdesta Sörkkään? Vaunuja kai voi säilyttää tunnelissa yön yli.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta miksi metro ei aja Ruoholahdesta Sörkkään? Vaunuja kai voi säilyttää tunnelissa yön yli.


Miten kääntö tai kuljettajan ohjaamon vaihto toimisi Sörnäisten päässä? Missä on lähin puolenvaihtopaikka?

----------


## hezec

Lähin puolenvaihto näyttää olevan Hakaniemen eteläpuolella. Varmaan sen puolesta joku 10 minuutin vuoroväli onnistuisi ihan sillä, että Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen ajetaan yhdellä raiteella edestakaisin ja kuljettaja kävelee laiturilla toiseen päähän. Itse olen kuitenkin jostain saanut sellaisen käsityksen, ettei osaa junista haluta eristää yli viikoksi ilman mitään huoltomahdollisuutta, ja keskellä kesää voidaan tällainen liikennöintitauko pitää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähin puolenvaihto näyttää olevan Hakaniemen eteläpuolella. Varmaan sen puolesta joku 10 minuutin vuoroväli onnistuisi ihan sillä, että Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen ajetaan yhdellä raiteella edestakaisin ja kuljettaja kävelee laiturilla toiseen päähän. Itse olen kuitenkin jostain saanut sellaisen käsityksen, ettei osaa junista haluta eristää yli viikoksi ilman mitään huoltomahdollisuutta, ja keskellä kesää voidaan tällainen liikennöintitauko pitää.


10 min vuoroväli 6-vaunuisilla junilla varmaan onnistuisi, reippaammin taukoaikaa sitten Ruohiksen päähän.

Voisiko junia varastoida Hakiksen ja Sörkan väliselle käyttämättä jäävälle raiteelle sen verran, että vaikka muutama vaunu rikkoontuisikin, niin sieltä saisi sitten varakalustoa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lähin puolenvaihto näyttää olevan Hakaniemen eteläpuolella. Varmaan sen puolesta joku 10 minuutin vuoroväli onnistuisi ihan sillä, että Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen ajetaan yhdellä raiteella edestakaisin ja kuljettaja kävelee laiturilla toiseen päähän. Itse olen kuitenkin jostain saanut sellaisen käsityksen, ettei osaa junista haluta eristää yli viikoksi ilman mitään huoltomahdollisuutta, ja keskellä kesää voidaan tällainen liikennöintitauko pitää.


Täsmälleen näin toimittiin Berliinissä viime vuonna, kun kävin siellä. Remontin takia linja 1 oli poikki, ja remonttikin taisi olla vuoden pituinen. Yksi juna oli jätetty sukkuloimaan läntismmälle pätkälle neljän aseman väliä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Koska raiteita on kaksi, niin tuolla välillä Ruoholahti - Sörnäinen voi jäädä ajamaan kaksi junaa. Kampin ja Ruoholahden kääntöraiteita voi käyttää "varikkona", jos tarpeen, vaikka homma kannattanee pitää mahdollisimman simppelinä. Mutta vaikkapa rikkoontunut yksikkö voidaan tönätä kääntöraiteelle pois tieltä joko pikaiseen korjaukseen tai odottamaan pääsyä oikealle varikolle.

Ja Berliinin linja U51 on ihan oma lukunsa... Mutta jos katkos on hyvin lyhyt ja muu liikenneverkko pystyy ottamaan kuorman, niin ehkä väliaikaisjärjestelyjä ei kannata edes miettiä... hmm.

----------


## Jykke

> Voisiko junia varastoida Hakiksen ja Sörkan väliselle käyttämättä jäävälle raiteelle sen verran, että vaikka muutama vaunu rikkoontuisikin, niin sieltä saisi sitten varakalustoa?


Onhan sitä tilaa Kampin kääntöraiteistolla varsin mukavasti. Saisikohan yhden junan mahdutettua ehkä Rautatientorin ja Kampin väliselle puolenvaihtoraiteellekin? 




> Minua eniten mietityttää yhteydet Ruoholahden ja keskustan välillä. Joko kiskot ovat siinä kunnossa, että Salmisaaresta pääsee raitiokiskoja pitkin suoraan keskustaan?


Todella hyvä ajatus. Viimeksi kun satuin olemaan Ruoholahdessa ja metroasema oli kiinni (en nyt muista syytä), niin sai Ruoholahden pysäkillä neuvoa ihmeissään olijoita keskustaan. 

Pysyvä raitiolinja Ruoholahdesta keskustaan ei olisi ollenkaan pahitteeksi muutenkaan, sillä kun länsiterminaalin laivaväki ryykää ysin vaunuihin on 4T ilmiö taattu. Jokainen joka on matkustanut ratikalla Katajanokan terminaalilta keskustaan laivan tultua tietää varmasti millainen ryysis siellä vaunuissa on. Esimerkiksi ratikkalinja Salmisaari - Kamppi - Linjat auttaisi tilannetta oivasti Ruoholahdenkadulla ja saataisiin kaksi turhan panttina olevaa ratapätkää käyttöön.

----------


## Markku K

> Ei käynyt, oli vastaus. Kuulemma sen vuoksi, että on niin kallista, koska Englantilaiskallion kohdalla on puolenvaihtovaihteet ja sellaisten kohdalla ei voi olla asemaa. Vaihteiden siirtäminen ei ole muka mahdollista.


No on vaihteiden siirtäminen teknisesti mahdollista, tietysti. Kyse lienee kustannuksista joille ei löytynyt maksajaa + haitta matkustajille. Vaihteiden siirtäminen ei olisi vaatinut "_uuden järeämmän sillanpätkän tekemisen_" nykyisen Kalan aseman kohdalle tai sen länsipuolelle, ja "_mittavia turvalaitemuutoksia_" ratatöiden ja ratasähkötöiden ohella. Junaliikenne olisi pitänyt katkaista ties miksi ajaksi.
Voi olla että koko 480m pitkä Junatien silta olisi pitänyt purkaa  :Question:  ja rakentaa uudella geometrialla, koska silta on aikoinaan rakennettu kahdelle mutkalle. Tähän kysymykseen voisi jollain foorumia lukevalla siltainsinöörillä olla vastaus saman tien.





> Ja entäs nyt. Koko touhu puretaan ja rakennetaan uudelleen. Jos saan olettaa loogisesti miten metron kanssa tässä kaupungissa toimitaan, puolenvaihtoristikko nostetaan pois ja pannaan takaisin samaan paikkaan ja junat pysäytetään edelleen väärään kohtaan. Koska on niin kallista siirtää puolenvaihtovaihteet.


 Nykyisten vaihteiden paikalle tuleva silta on rakenteilla viereisen jättiläisteltan uumenissa. Kun silta on saatu paikalleen, aloittaa HKL-Metroliikenteen ratamiehet radanrakennuksen, neljä uutta vaihdetta. Tätä ennen on tehty suuret kaapeleiden siirto- ja jatkamistyöt. Vaihteiden osalta kulut ovat luokkaa 200t + työt päälle. Tuon ~½milj soisi maksavan alueen rakennuskonserni. Heidät tarpeestaan johtuenhan rata pitää purkaa ja laittaa sillalle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:11 ----------




> Onhan sitä tilaa Kampin kääntöraiteistolla varsin mukavasti. Saisikohan yhden junan mahdutettua ehkä Rautatientorin ja Kampin väliselle puolenvaihtoraiteellekin?


Kampin kääntöraiteelle mahtuu 3+3+4 vaunuparia säilytykseen, jos niin halutaan. Asia ei tietenkään ole niin yksinkertainen että viedään vaunut sinne ja sillä selvä.
RT-KP yhdysraiteelle mahtuu kaksi vaunuparia, teoriassa. Käytännössä niin ei voida tehdä. Asetinlaite ei sallisi AJA-opasteita KP-RT välille, koska rataosuus on varauksessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:30 ----------




> Miten kääntö tai kuljettajan ohjaamon vaihto toimisi Sörnäisten päässä? Missä on lähin puolenvaihtopaikka?


Sörnäinen 1-laiturin länsipäässä ei ole lähtöopastinta, eikä siitä saa näin ollen kulkutietä Hakaniemeen. Junat joutuisivat lähtemään liikenteenohjaajan suullisella luvalla takaisin Hakaniemen suuntaan. Tätä ei voida pitää matkustajaliikenteessä haluttuna menettelynä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voi olla että koko 480m pitkä Junatien silta olisi pitänyt purkaa  ja rakentaa uudella geometrialla, koska silta on aikoinaan rakennettu kahdelle mutkalle. Tähän kysymykseen voisi jollain foorumia lukevalla siltainsinöörillä olla vastaus saman tien.


Junatien silta eläköön omaa elämäänsä, sillä puolenvaihtoristikko tulee siirtää idemmäksi, aseman itäpuolelle kuten nytkin. Jotta junien pysähtymispaikka on suunnilleen siinä, mihin se uusi silta tulee. Koska siihen kohtaan tulee (tai ainakin oli tulossa suunnitellun kaavan mukaan) terveyskeskus ym. Junien pysähtymiskohdan sijainti nykyisellä paikalla, puoliksi sisäänkäynnistä länteen on kuin matkustajien kyykyttämistä. Koska laiturin länsipäästä on joka tapauksessa käveltävä itäänpäin, vaikka olisi matkalla aseman länsipuolella oleviin kiinteistöihin.

En ole seurannut alueen suunnittelua ja sitä, missä vaiheessa tämä uusi silta on tullut mukaan kuvioon. Sillä silloin kun kaavaa teimme, meille vakuutettiin myös niin, ettei Englantilaiskalliota voi paukuttaa metroradan alta pois, koska metrorataan ei voi koskea vaan sen on annettava olla siinä paikoillaan, tapahtui ympärillä mitä hyvänsä. Kun siis nyt joku on päätynyt siihen, että kallio voidaan poistaa radan alta, että puolenvaihtovaihteet, joihin koskeminen ei ole mahdollista, puretaan ja rakennetaan uudelleen, niin kyllä järkeä olisi saanut käyttää samalla niin, että korjataan myös aseman sijainti. Kun kerran kaikki perustelut aseman sijainnin muuttamiselle ovat kadonneet.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Täsmälleen näin toimittiin Berliinissä viime vuonna, kun kävin siellä. Remontin takia linja 1 oli poikki, ja remonttikin taisi olla vuoden pituinen. Yksi juna oli jätetty sukkuloimaan läntismmälle pätkälle neljän aseman väliä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä....


Täytyy ottaa vähän takaisin: Tuo U1:n länsipätkä taitaa olla yhteydessä muuhun kapeaprofiiliseen verkostoon siten ei eristyksissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun siis nyt joku on päätynyt siihen, että kallio voidaan poistaa radan alta, että puolenvaihtovaihteet, joihin koskeminen ei ole mahdollista, puretaan ja rakennetaan uudelleen, niin kyllä järkeä olisi saanut käyttää samalla niin, että korjataan myös aseman sijainti. Kun kerran kaikki perustelut aseman sijainnin muuttamiselle ovat kadonneet.


Korjaan itseäni. Siis kaikki perusteen sille, että aseman sijaintia EI muutettaisi ovat kadonneet.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

> Täytyy ottaa vähän takaisin: Tuo U1:n länsipätkä taitaa olla yhteydessä muuhun kapeaprofiiliseen verkostoon siten ei eristyksissä.


Niin U1 jää eristyksiin muusta kapeaprofiilisesta verkostosta mentäessä itään Warschauer Str:lle päin Nollendorfplatzin tienoilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin U1 jää eristyksiin muusta kapeaprofiilisesta verkostosta mentäessä itään Warschauer Str:lle päin Nollendorfplatzin tienoilla.


Mutta idässä Warschauer Strassella on varikko, eli ei ongelmaa.

----------

